# Look what i found walking a creek !!!!!!



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2014)

[attachment=coin pic.JPG]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice!  What's the date?


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2014)

1935


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2014)

I was always fascinated with Mercury dimes , would keep every one of them I would get in change . Still have some from quite a few years back . Seeing yours made me take a look at eBay , there are some on there in excellent condition .


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2014)

I Always liked the dimes to L C I wish I could find more I have found only 2 this year.


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2014)

Years ago I would now and then go to the bank and get rolls of quarters and dimes . For a while I was finding quite a few Mercury dimes as well as old quarters in each roll I would get . Probably would not have much luck doing that today .


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2014)

Now it seems that lots of people do that so it does not sound like anything that I would get into.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 12, 2014)

I have almost every date of the mercury dime, I still have to find the 1916-D.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2014)

My grandfather was a huge collector of coins--he had many Mercury Dimes. Sadly, most of his best coin collection was taken and sold.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 12, 2014)

Sweet find, Tyler.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome find, I'm glad that other people are discovering the joys of low-tech coin hunting. In a local creek this week I fanned away the light silt and sediments and located a 1911 V nickel, 1937 Buffalo, a 1945 Mercury dime, and plenty of spendable coins. Where you found that one dime, there is likely more coinage to be had. Dense items tend to congregate together in water, a fact well known by gold panners but generally overlooked by coinshooters. Last night I went for a quick jaunt in a new storm drain (under an old and rich part of town), and just poking around the cracks with my fingers and a blade I got a 1914 Barber dime, 1930 Standing Liberty, 1935 Washington, a buffalo, and a pile of wheats and spendables. Plus 2 bits of silver Jewelry and a possible gold earring. The effectiveness of this approach to coin hunting is awesome.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 13, 2014)

I've only ever found one Mercury dime, with a metal detector when I was down in Philly.  Best things I've eyeballed were a 1936 Canadian penny in the ocean in awful shape and inexplicably a 1938 British penny on a modern suburban street.And Plumbata, that post has really got me thinking.  I went down to the river a couple weeks ago, but the storm drains here empty out into deep water, I'd need scuba gear to find anything.  Still, I haven't given up!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 13, 2014)

I used  to spend a lot of time fishing the local creek, this was and is the best coin I have ever found.[attachment=image(UT).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm loving the coin.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 14, 2014)

CaBotts, depending upon the level of water in the drains themselves, you could skip the deep outfall altogether and look for goodies in the pipe joints and gravel/metal deposits. You guys have those awesome silver fishscale 5 cent pieces, and from what I've observed, they would be rather numerous tucked away in cracks and whatnot. goodman, that is a gorgeous half dime! Was it an eyeball find? I went back to the creek and got me several more pounds of minerals, a pocket full of bullets, a half dozen toasted wheats and a 1935 Mercury dime (a popular one in this thread, heh). I'm tellin' ya Tyler, go back where you found that dime and scratch around, there may well be more!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2014)

The half dime was found on one of the little pillars of dirt left after a hard rain !


----------



## sandchip (Jul 15, 2014)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> I used to spend a lot of time fishing the local creek, this was and is the best coin I have ever found.[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;655376&where=message&f=image(UT).jpg[/attachImg]
> [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=1;655376&where=message&f=image.jpg[/attachImg]



Smoker!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 15, 2014)

Sweet finds, all this rain is gonna bring out some more eyeballed goodies!


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 15, 2014)

goodman, that's awesome! I've found 2 indian cents on pillars of dirt, but never any silver that I recall. My father found a 1946 Walking liberty half on a 1 inch pillar of dirt though. He could hardly believe what he was looking at. Naturally, when I took the detector to the area, I found 0 coins and a few scraps of junk aluminum, heh. Anyway, a seated in such excellent condition is a rare find however you manage it, but eyeballing one is damn near magical! We had a bunch of rain overnight, so I'm going to see if any other goodies got exposed. Before figuring out how to do this, I was a bit jealous of those waterproof ATPro detectors as I wanted access to goodies hiding underwater. Now I gotta say that saving the 700 bucks and using one's eyeballs instead is more than good enough for me! Good luck and happy hunting people!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2014)

Eyeballing is how I make all my finds--rarely a coin, but I do have a few that aren't modern or  from America which is odd as how do you get one from the Bahamas up here in Michigan?


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 15, 2014)

Got back from my eyeball adventure. Found a pile of coins, several wheaties, a silver name bracelet with functional springy wristband, and... A f'ing honker of a 10.2 gram 10K gold ring! Woohoo! It's from 1961 so the owner may still be around. I'll do my research but if I get no leads then into my treasure chest it goes! [8D] I swear, this is one of the most awesome hobbies (sub-hobbies) I can imagine. The fact that such superb things can be found by relying upon yourself and intuition alone is almost obnoxious. Treasure hunting without a detector has been so many times more fruitful that it's almost a joke.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2014)

Plumb, too bad your not closer  to Arkansas, we could make a trip to the Crater of diamond state park. Where they let you look for your own diamonds and other precious stones.  Me and my daughter go every year. We found a few small diamonds and emeralds!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2014)

Plumbata said:
			
		

> CaBotts, depending upon the level of water in the drains themselves, you could skip the deep outfall altogether and look for goodies in the pipe joints and gravel/metal deposits. You guys have those awesome silver fishscale 5 cent pieces, and from what I've observed, they would be rather numerous tucked away in cracks and whatnot.


 Unfortunately the river flows into the pipes.  The pipes are huge, at least three feet in diameter, and the bottom two feet are underwater.  So that's not gonna work.  That being said, I don't know if all the pipes in town are like that, so there still may be a chance.  I've always wanted to find one of those fishscales, though I'm somewhat partial to American coins as well.  Canada's one design used on all silver coins until the thirties gets a bit old after a while.  Mind you, American coins circulate heavily in Canada and always have, so I have a good chance at both!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Eyeballing is how I make all my finds--rarely a coin, but I do have a few that aren't modern or  from America which is odd as how do you get one from the Bahamas up here in Michigan?


Returning vacationers!  I found a quarter from Trinidad and Tobago up here, as well as a South Korean coin on a bus.  Those make sense (lots of South Koreans living around here, so lots of people traveling there) but I still can't imagine how the big British penny got there.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 17, 2014)

The foreign coin was by a Church just outside the woods.


----------



## TylerH (Jul 30, 2014)

well ... plumbata did you find the owner of the ring ????


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 31, 2014)

Ive gotten Israeli, Bahamas, New york subway token, Chinese, Mexican,Canadian, and others detecting in Michigan. I stopped to assist at an accident down here in Kentucky near Ft Knox and was rewarded with a 5pfenning laying on southbound 31-W........sometimes we find them in weird spots.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a few of those. It was kind of you to stop, and a kind gift to be given from God for your service.


----------

